# West Mids pint Wed 2nd September. Table is booked



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Edit:- Can folks that are coming to the pint/meet let me have your names as I want to pre book a table for us.
I have:-
Hark
Cotto
Rubix + Niki
Forest
DAZTTC
VSpurs
Stu_tt
bozzy96 + Tracy
SouthTT
Redscouse
Blanchie + missus
So, Wednesday the 2nd September will be the next West Mids get together. It was the previous week but a few folks were on holls.
As I am now TTless I have had to sort out a Rent8l car. However, it should be a giggle that may raise a few smiles.
Try and book this meet in your diary as it maybe one of the last in the nice weather we have all had. :roll:
Venue is the red Lion at Longdon Green and here is the link.
Promise I will book a table for us this time. 8)

http://www.redliononthegreen.co.uk/


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I will be there Phil and if you are hinting at what i think you are can you take me for a ride please please please :wink:

DAZ


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

DAZTTC said:


> I will be there Phil and if you are hinting at what i think you are can you take me for a ride please please please :wink:
> 
> DAZ


Hi Daz,
But I thought you were only into four cylinders! :roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I have an idea what you might have, so yes please, i would like a go aswel :lol:

And yes... ill be at the meet


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I will tern a blind eye for this  roll on the 26th [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

If the Pie is as good there as it was last night then i'll be well happy !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

A bit gutted I will miss your taxi, will have to make do with the photos. Never mind, I'll have to catch you on the next one

Iain


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

In the diary, so I'm up for this
cheers
jon


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Grrr... In Southampton that week

Well next time


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Grrr... In Southampton that week
> 
> Well next time


Yeah, the 2nd of Sept would be best i think!!!!!

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi All,
Had a word and have managed to shift the Rent8l to the next week. So, Hopefully I have pleased a few folk who could not make the meet on the 26th Aug. New date then is Wednesday 2nd September. 8)


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Good stuff Phil   

See you there


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Count me and the boss in as well Phill !! Can't belive all you guys are queing up for a go in a Hyundai Getz !!! oh how we larrffed !!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Its a race then Phil v Steve 

DAZ :wink:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Its a race then Phil v Steve
> 
> DAZ :wink:


Lol! Bring it on!

I'm just hoping that Phil just gets a bit more worried about his deposit or insurance! Lol!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I will back off a long time before Steve's monster. However, I may just take him on the sound of a 4.2 V8.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> I will back off a long time before Steve's monster. However, I may just take him on the sound of a 4.2 V8.


I drove one about a month ago round a track for 4 laps and although I didnt think that the power was all that amazing the handling, traction and power delivery was outstanding!

far better to drive than the Gallardo!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

3 2 1 go :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> 3 2 1 go :lol:


Well according to certain other threads I'll be _*'lagging' *_behind!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Listen lads, Diesel is the future....... you will see..........

4 fields in 5 hours, my current record.... beat that 

Paul


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Listen lads, Diesel is the future....... you will see..........
> 
> 4 fields in 5 hours, my current record.... beat that
> 
> Paul


Ok, my next mod has got to be tow hook then I'll be able to hook up a plow, and its on!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Well according to certain other threads I'll be _*'lagging' *_behind!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

They must like there pudd :lol: its all gone quiet over there :lol: :lol:

DAZ


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I have an awfull feeling that the future will be electric. :?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> I have an awfull feeling that the future will be electric. :?


The future has been electric for a long time!

Did anyone have Sinclair C5?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

:lol: Steve you say that like you had one please tell me you didn't.

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> :lol: Steve you say that like you had one please tell me you didn't.
> 
> DAZ


Lol! :lol:


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: Steve you say that like you had one please tell me you didn't.
> ...


If you did Steve I bet you'd have had the Big Battery conversion !! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

stu


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Will post up a request next week for a head count so I can book us a table or two. The last pint at the Blackboy was a little hectic to say the least.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Roger that :wink:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Am on holiday next week, but will be there for sure on the 2nd :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Forest,
We will all be interested on how you got on with the drive to Sky in you ragtop. 8) 
Let's hope you have the weather.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi Forest,
> We will all be interested on how you got on with the drive to Sky in you ragtop. 8)
> Let's hope you have the weather.


Hi Phill

I'm looking forward to it, managed more miles with the roof off in wales a few weekends ago even thou the forcast was crap, I dare say it will be a different up there. Going on friday to get the motorway stuff out the way with an overnighter close to loch lomond, then a leisurely drive on sat. Hopefully get some good pix. See you at the meet


----------



## Rubix (Apr 15, 2008)

Count me in Phil!
Oh n missus too!
Cheers
Leigh


----------



## cotto (May 17, 2009)

hi meet a fue bods at the awesome show will try to be there would like to meet more local bods see you there COTTO


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

cotto said:


> hi meet a fue bods at the awesome show will try to be there would like to meet more local bods see you there COTTO


Hope you can make it buddy, nice meeting you today

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
As per my edit on the original thread. Can folks let me know if your going to be with us so I can book a table for us all.
Thanks.
List now on the first post.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Me please mate

On my tod


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

me to


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im there, stick my name down please Phil


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Phil, As mentioned me and the Gaffer will be there, [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

me too mate, though I may be car-less......depends on the insurance company.......may need a lift, Phill  :wink: :roll:

stu


----------



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

Me and the misses should be there 8) , although will be her one as mines a way off still :? 
See you guys there.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya all,
Looks like there will be quite a few of us! 8) 
Could the guys bring along their wives please let me have their name as I feel it is a bit impersonal having them on the list as just the missus.
By the way anyone who is around my neck of the woods are welcome to meet at my house. Most of you know it, but I will PM it to those who do not.
Plan is to leave here at 6:00-6:15.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Phil, the missus name is "life sucking, credit card emptying,shoe buying bi......" or you can call her Tracy.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Rubix (Apr 15, 2008)

But her name is missus!? haha But I have heard some folk call her Niki! haha
See you all there!
Leigh


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Picked my car up today so will be coming tomorrow night!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> Picked my car up today so will be coming tomorrow night!


Excellent news Steve.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Hark said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Picked my car up today so will be coming tomorrow night!
> ...


Lego_Man might come along too!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

VSPURS said:


> Picked my car up today so will be coming tomorrow night!


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Nice one mate


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

What time is everyone planning on getting there??

:?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
7:00ish


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

See you all later tonight guys

Glad you have your car back Steve mate 8)


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Once again,I can't make tonight
cheers
jon


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi John,
Not again! :?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

southTT said:


> Once again,I can't make tonight
> cheers
> jon


Sort it out son :lol: see you at the next one mate :wink:

DAZ


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi John,
> Not again! :?


I know, gutted, but you know what its like.Have a good one,will defo make the next one!
cheers
jon


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll be bringing my better half if that's ok?


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Nor me sorry all I've just got in from work :?

Have a good time though


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

m4rky said:


> Nor me sorry all I've just got in from work :?
> 
> Have a good time though


Mark, you still could of come mate, some people didnt turn up til 8.30pm, plus we were there til 10.30. Never mind anyway

Good meet everyone, good turnout and i look forward to the next one..... shame about the weather

Paul


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya All, Just a quick line from me and Tracy to say thanks for yet another good meet, now i'm off to wash the car after doing the Lombard Rally to get there !!!!!

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

bozzy96 said:


> Hiya All, Just a quick line from me and Tracy to say thanks for yet another good meet, now i'm off to wash the car after doing the Lombard Rally to get there !!!!!
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Know what ya mean, mate.....should've been a Scooby meet, not a TT venue.

My steak was bostin' an' all :lol:

Good meet though, everyone - worth braving those carthorse lanes and crappy weather....them puddles can hide some nasty surprises....glad no-one met with any.

Stu


----------



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

Sorry guys, got held up at work  , Misses was going to go without me but got put off with the weather.
Next time 8)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi All,
Thanks to all of you for braving the weather to attend the pint. I have now swaped the beastie with the NAFF!!! gearbox back for my company van. However, I am really looking forward to the TTS with a decent DSG box.
Will have a think and a look at the map for the next pint for I thought during October/November.
Anybody take any pics?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Good night last night!

Daz, thanks for the route planning on the way. Car is rotten!

Lee, could you drop me a PM about the Italian Trip please mate?

Simon, I hope you're also still up for it too.

See you all again soon.

Steve


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Good turnout and a good night, pity about the rain. Nice to meet more new faces, will see you on the next one.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Thanks to all for a good meet and for the ride Phil glad it was not just me that found the muddy lanes. :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Thanks to all for a good meet and for the ride Phil glad it was not just me that found the muddy lanes. :lol:


My Tractor is normally dirty, but last night took the biscuit, and i blame you Daz!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to all for a good meet and for the ride Phil glad it was not just me that found the muddy lanes. :lol:
> ...


 :lol: My bad seems like all that very hard rain on the way home got most of it of


----------



## cotto (May 17, 2009)

THANKS EVERY ONE HAD A GOOD NIGHT EVEN IF IT MENT CLEANING THE CAR AGAIN NICE TO TALK 2 WHEELS AS WELL NICE MEAL SEE YOU AGAIN .PETE & IRENE


----------

